
The One Place in the US Google Earth Stopped Mapping - foolrush
https://motherboard.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/gye79x/google-earth-stopped-mapping-this-military-installation
======
thinkling
> "So we are ending this piece by asking Google directly: why?"

Where by "directly" they mean, "indirectly in this article". Asking Google
directly would actually involve contacting Google and getting an answer from a
spokesperson. You'd think Vice would have the pull to get in touch with
Google...

